# Phillips rat trap pedals



## Rick Wolfe (Jan 2, 2023)

A pair of Phillips rat trap style pedals 1/2 thread . Found cleaning out a bicycle horde. I ship with tracking , payment with PP friends


----------



## oldy57 (Monday at 4:56 PM)

$35


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 4:56 PM)

nd


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Wednesday at 6:03 PM)

Can you confirm if these are 9/16" or 1/2"?  Thank you.


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 6:04 PM)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Can you confirm if these are 9/16" or 1/2"?  Thank you.



1/2


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Wednesday at 7:45 PM)

50.00


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Wednesday at 7:47 PM)

Almost there nd


----------

